
Sharing passwords for a video streaming site? This company will track you down - Varcht
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/8/18174161/netflix-hbo-hulu-shared-password-account-synamedia-machine-learning-ai
======
DATACOMMANDER
Do you really need ML to spot this? It seems like looking for the same account
logged in from multiple locations at the same time would give you 90% of the
results with 1% of the work.

~~~
cordonbleu
you are speaking in common sense. i dont think you need an AI or an ML. ihave
a hunch this is just a scarecrow to chase off the least technical offenders.
sharing a password is easy to spot. mirroring the service is another matter
entirely, legally as well as practically.

------
cordonbleu
but if you use the analog hole and restream, then the passwd stays local, the
restream can be made available to a remote guest accessing your LAN.

